# 2door Towncar conversion photos/links



## chopperimpala (Jan 16, 2005)

I have searched (A N D searched SEVERAL times -BEFORE- I decided to post this question!!!) and all I get is this from the site:....

One or all of your search keywords were below 4 characters or you are searched for words which are not allowed, such as 'html', 'img', etc, please go back and increase the length of these search keywords or choose different keywords....


Yes I know the number "2" is below 4 characters, and that is why I combined it with and without the word "door" (2 door / 2door)!!
So if someone can just give me a link, or a list of photos that would be great.
I want to check out the 1990-1997 body style Lincoln Towncar as a 2 door. Actual real cars preferred, but photoshop/chop are fine to. Thanks, Ken


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

check in post your rides


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

Always wanted to do this to my t.c..they look good as 2 doors with the old body style. Dont have the cash..good luck homie, if i see anything i'll shoot the link you way :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

there was a orange one from portland on here, in the for sale section.


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 21 2011, 03:14 PM~19660811
> *there was a orange one from portland on here, in the for sale section.
> 
> 
> ...


this looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^ WHO OWNES THAT TOWNCAR ?????


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

wow every now and then people post a photoshop of it, but that actually looks pretty solid. I wonder why there's so few around? :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 6 2011, 09:06 AM~20026345
> *wow every  now and then people post a photoshop of it, but that actually looks pretty solid. I wonder why there's so few around?  :0
> *


cause too mant ppeople are scared to get to choppin :cheesy:


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 21 2011, 02:14 PM~19660811
> *there was a orange one from portland on here, in the for sale section.
> 
> 
> ...


The car was built in Portland, Oregon at a shop called R-Mays by the owner named Raffi he was an ex USO member. He sold the car for real cheap. For 10 grand it had full chrome undercarriage including the exhaust was chrome, moulded frame that was pinstriped and silver leafed and belly was painted. And the candied pattern work was done by Arron at Vicious Customs also from Portland Oregon. He got tired of the project and got rid of it the only thing that needed to be done was the door panels and rear quarter panels in the interior and jus needed the hydraulics needed to be installed. And the car is up in Canada somewhere now. The car was a real nice piece of artwork.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

If u seen big fish my boi tj in vegas he mak'N a bubble 2 door towncar convertible


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I believe there is only one finished one, that red one ( not orange ). there are a few being built though.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

does anybody know if the roof on this one was shortened like topo was doing on the fleetwoods?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Saw the red one at a car show here in the summer,it looks very nice in person


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Mar 8 2011, 11:24 PM~20048040
> *Saw the red one at a car show here in the summer,it looks very nice in person
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does. This one was the one that was built in Oregon by Raffi at R-Mays Customs... :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Mar 8 2011, 11:24 PM~20048040
> *Saw the red one at a car show here in the summer,it looks very nice in person
> 
> 
> ...


Good lawd! NW doin it big! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Mar 9 2011, 02:24 AM~20048040
> *Saw the red one at a car show here in the summer,it looks very nice in person
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Mar 9 2011, 12:24 AM~20048040
> * Saw the red one at a car show here in the summer,it looks very nice in person
> 
> 
> ...


 That shit looks hot wish i had the money to do that shit to my car!!!!!


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Mar 7 2011, 09:22 AM~20034639
> *If u seen big fish my boi tj in vegas he mak'N a bubble 2 door towncar convertible
> *



pics please


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Mar 7 2011, 01:36 AM~20033157
> *The car was built in Portland, Oregon at a shop called R-Mays by the owner named Raffi he was an ex USO member. He sold the car for real cheap. For 10 grand it had full chrome undercarriage including the exhaust was chrome, moulded frame that was pinstriped and silver leafed and belly was painted. And the candied pattern work was done by Arron at Vicious Customs also from Portland Oregon. He got tired of the project and got rid of it the only thing that needed to be done was the door panels and rear quarter panels in the interior and jus needed the hydraulics needed to be installed. And the car is up in Canada somewhere now. The car was a real nice piece of artwork.
> *


Raffi sold it to one of the usos in my chapter up here in Vancouver bc . The new owner is finishing off raffi's masterpiece


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Mar 8 2011, 11:24 PM~20048040
> *Saw the red one at a car show here in the summer,it looks very nice in person
> 
> 
> ...


*finally a bigger pic* :biggrin: *CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 11 2011, 12:33 PM~20068812
> *Raffi sold it to one of the usos in my chapter up here in Vancouver bc . The new owner is finishing off raffi's masterpiece
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

that linc is tight and clean who ever did it props great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: NICE


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 21 2011, 02:14 PM~19660811
> *there was a orange one from portland on here, in the for sale section.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam looks pretty good 2 door :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Sick ass shit


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

can topo do this cut down like he does on the caddys ??? is topo on here ?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 12 2011, 08:32 AM~20074303
> *that linc is tight and clean who ever did it props great job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


A guy named Raffi from Portland OR. UCE built it.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:0 


Nice! Always wanted to try to do one of these. I even saved some 1980 town coupe quarter windows and the surronding sheetmetal for one of these conversions.

Maybe some day.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Mar 29 2011, 07:00 PM~20213229
> *A guy named Raffi from Portland OR. UCE built it.
> *


 
HIS NAME IS RAFFI AREKLEIN FORMERLY KNOWN AS R-MAYS & WAS AN USO/UCE MEMBER FROM THE PORTLAND CHAPTER.HE'S KNOWN 4 BUILDIN SOME OF THE HOTTEST SHIT UP HERE IN THE NW & IS THE SAME GUY WHO BUILT THE "LIQUID ASSETS" BIGBODY & ASWELL AS HIS BOX CAPRICE CALLED "SUNKIST" THAT WAS FEATURED IN LRM ACOUPLE YRS AGO.VERY COOL GUY & DOWN 2 EARTH.HE HAS DONE SOME WORK 4 ME & WAS VERY SATISFIED  































































OH BTW,4 THOSE WHO HAVENT C'N THIS 2DR LINCOLN N PERSON,THIS CAR IS CHERRY RED.NOT ORANGE U BOZZO'S :twak: 
:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Mar 9 2011, 12:24 AM~20048040
> *Saw the red one at a car show here in the summer,it looks very nice in person
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:  thut TC is sick!!!


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Mar 7 2011, 03:36 AM~20033157
> *The car was built in Portland, Oregon at a shop called R-Mays by the owner named Raffi he was an ex USO member. He sold the car for real cheap. For 10 grand it had full chrome undercarriage including the exhaust was chrome, moulded frame that was pinstriped and silver leafed and belly was painted. And the candied pattern work was done by Arron at Vicious Customs also from Portland Oregon. He got tired of the project and got rid of it the only thing that needed to be done was the door panels and rear quarter panels in the interior and jus needed the hydraulics needed to be installed. And the car is up in Canada somewhere now. The car was a real nice piece of artwork.
> *



i remember this car he had it on craigslist for awhile that shit was bad ass u think they could do tha same shit with a 2001 tc ?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> i remember this car he had it on craigslist for awhile that shit was bad ass u think they could do tha same shit with a 2001 tc ?
> [/quote
> 
> He said anything is possible for the right price.... :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Mar 31 2011, 01:26 AM~20224980
> *
> 
> 
> ...




about time!!


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Mar 31 2011, 12:26 AM~20224980
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice how much that conversion run?


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Mar 30 2011, 11:26 PM~20224980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hella clean!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20068812
> *Raffi sold it to one of the usos in my chapter up here in Vancouver bc . The new owner is finishing off raffi's masterpiece
> *





sickness can't wait to see this one.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

heres 2 but there photoshopped


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Apr 1 2011, 12:19 PM~20236569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Apr 1 2011, 12:19 PM~20236569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats the price on the conversion ? that shit is tight ...


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

ok my question now is tha widow do u chnage out tha insides to tha door from two door n if so ha 2 door do u use i got tha concept of how to stretch tha door n shortin tha back but im stuck non tha windows


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Apr 1 2011, 12:19 PM~20236569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that first pic u can tell were they extended that door


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Apr 4 2011, 04:57 PM~20258723
> *that first pic u can tell were they extended that door
> *


first pics a fake


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Mar 8 2011, 11:24 PM~20048040
> *Saw the red one at a car show here in the summer,it looks very nice in person
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ugly ass shit whats happening to lowriding now days dam


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Apr 1 2011, 12:18 PM~20236563
> *heres 2 but there photoshopped
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Apr 4 2011, 07:57 PM~20258723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Apr 4 2011, 08:48 PM~20259232
> *:uh: ugly ass shit whats happening to lowriding now days dam
> *


Too many hating negative people....thats whats happening. 
But hey we all can't have a primered 68 with a chain steering wheel can we Showlow 68?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Mar 9 2011, 08:24 AM~20048040
> *Saw the red one at a car show here in the summer,it looks very nice in person
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see some interior pics, you didn't happen to take any?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

*I know this is a super old topic but i wanted to see if anyone had any info on this car. I saw this pic on instagram the other day*


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

oh shit!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

that 2 door tc was at a junk yard in az seen there last month when i was out there !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

For real thats insane


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> that 2 door tc was at a junk yard in az seen there last month when i was out there !


damn, was it fucked up?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

What city and and what was the name of the junk yard caprichoso?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I bet they either culdnt figure out how to get the glass made like no local shops or the glass was too expensive is my guess.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bet they either culdnt figure out how to get the glass made like no local shops or the glass was too expensive is my guess.


i would have still finished it drove it without glass!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> that 2 door tc was at a junk yard in az seen there last month when i was out there !


pics or it didnt happen!!!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

no that 2 door has the interior all finished now its almost done


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

looks really good too


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I bet they either culdnt figure out how to get the glass made like no local shops or the glass was too expensive is my guess.


i'd have sold the shit on layitlow before junking it


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

If it doesn't have a functioning top, its not a rag its a chop top. So does that blue lincoln have a working top?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

drockone619 said:


> If it doesn't have a functioning top, its not a rag its a chop top. So does that blue lincoln have a working top?


The guy that posted said its a photoshopped pic, not real.


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325 (Mar 1, 2012)

Car came out nice, here it is in August 12, 2017 Scottsdale Az Westworld Supershow...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

nice, there oughta be some better pics of it tho?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Badass


----------

